# CPU Overheating and Fan TOOOO noisy - Phenom II X4 975 BE



## Aditya11 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hello.

I recently purchased a new rig mainly for gaming with following configuration (going by the Digit forum member's recommendations):

AMD Phenom II X4 975 BE (965 wasn't available)
Gigabyte 880GM USB 3
GSkill 4GB DDR3 RAM
Zotac GTX560Ti 2GB
Corsair GS600W
CoolerMaster 431 Plus

However, when I play games, the CPU fan runs at extremely high speeds, reaching as high as *6000+ RPM*!!!! I checked the CPU temp with SpeedFan and it shows* 67 deg Celsius*, (which isn't normal and hence the super high speed of the fan). Needless to say, the ultra-noisy fan becomes extremely disturbing and irritating and I quit the game. 

However, the peculiar thing is, even if I quit the game, the fan keeps on spinning at high speeds (4000+ RPM), unless I shut down and then re-start the PC. 

I searched on some forums and found that overheating CPU is frequently occurring problem with Phenom II X4 CPUs..and people suggest third party CPU coolers, such as CoolerMaster and so on. 

There is no chance of dust accumulation as the system is brand new and the Elite 431 Plus cabinet comes with a fan, so I don't understand why the CPU overheats. Also, I have enabled the CoolnQuite through BIOS..

Have I invested in a wrong CPU?  Have other owners of Phenom II X4 faced similar issues?? Do I really need to purchase a custom cooler??

Please help me guys. I am not able to game on this system at all...


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 14, 2012)

yes. a aftermarket cooler is required. every 2nd Phenom II X4 based rig have this problem.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 14, 2012)

@op,
 i faced the same problem with my 955.so only solution is buying an  after market  cooler which will solve both noise and over heating problem.


----------



## topgear (Jan 15, 2012)

@ OP - the vcore may be too high - post a cpu-z screenshot and are you using win 7 ?

lower the vcore to 1.35v and make sure cnq is enabled under bios setting.


----------



## Aditya11 (Jan 15, 2012)

@topgear

I am using Win 7 Ultimate and have enabled CoolnQuite from the BIOS. Here's the CPUz screenshot:

*img707.imageshack.us/img707/6746/cpuzproccy.th.png

The core voltage is indicated as 1.056V. Is this normal?


----------



## ico (Jan 15, 2012)

Don't use SpeedFan to monitor temperatures. It is crap. Use CoreTemp. I actually doubt your processor is *overheating* but yes, the stock HSF is very noisy under load.

Under "Cool n' Quiet" - voltage will reduce and bump up according to the frequency. Frequency will reduce and bump up according to the load.

In your screenshot, the processor is at 800 Mhz (idle) and that's why Vcore is at 1.056V. Run something intensive and you'll see Vcore bumping up. Tell us what did it bump to.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 15, 2012)

^^
 It will bump to 1.4V because it is the default vcore of phenom II and that board will straight away set that vcore and the stock cooler cannot handle it.so op reduce the "cpu voltage" option to something around 1.275 or 1.3V.here is the detail how to do it,
-Enter BIOS
-go to MB intelligent tweaker(M.I.T)
-go to system voltage control and set it to "manual"
-go to cpu voltage and set it to 2.75V or '-1.25'.run prime 95 for 30-45min and if it is stable then leave it,if it is not then change it to 1.3V or -1.0v and again run the prime95.


----------



## topgear (Jan 16, 2012)

On some mobos the cpu vcore is set to 1.46v automatically and that's just too much vcore to handle for a stock cooler - In OPs case the auto cpu vcore in bios must be 1.44 or 1.46v and Op should try lowering it to around  at-least 1.35v.



sukesh1090 said:


> ^^
> It will bump to 1.4V because it is the default vcore of phenom II and that board will straight away set that vcore and the stock cooler cannot handle it.so op reduce the "cpu voltage" option to something around 1.275 or 1.3V.here is the detail how to do it,
> -Enter BIOS
> -go to MB intelligent tweaker(M.I.T)
> ...



buddy I think there's some typo in this - fix it asap


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 16, 2012)

^^
 yah sorry,op it is 1.25v or 1.3v.


----------



## Aditya11 (Jan 17, 2012)

ico said:


> In your screenshot, the processor is at 800 Mhz (idle) and that's why Vcore is at 1.056V. Run something intensive and you'll see Vcore bumping up. Tell us what did it bump to.



OK. I am using the Stellar Phoenix Windows Data Recovery and while scanning the lost logical partitions on another drive, the CPU fan is whirring like mad again, which is surprising. Anyways, here are the screenshots:

1. *img267.imageshack.us/img267/5449/coretempscr2.th.png

2. *img36.imageshack.us/img36/5122/sppedfan.th.png

So yes, the core voltage is set to 1.4V, which seems to be the board default. Are there any side-effects of lowering the voltage? I have never done it before and feel a bit reluctant..

Slowly, I am also inclining towards fitting a custom cooler solution, preferably CoolerMaster 212+ or higher.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 17, 2012)

^^
 no side effects if you don't lower it too much.even if you lower it too much only thing is your system will refuse to start and you have to clear the cmos.
 for cooler buy CM hyper 212 EVO it is nice and comes at the cost of 212+.it is actually the next improved version of 212+.


----------



## topgear (Jan 18, 2012)

@ *Aditya11* - your cpu vcore is 1.44v so in bios auto mode it must be around ~1.45/1.46v - lower the vcore to ~1.35 or 1.375v and it will keep your cpu cool and the fan noise will reduce too.


----------

